A friend is learning QA, how can he help open source projects? - zimzim
======
exception_e
Please see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15121351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15121351)
\- I am still looking for a person to fit this role. I can also have this
person fill many QA needs on the project in general.

My email is matthewvita48 at gmail dot com

Thanks!

